# Best sitcom



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldnt find one sooooo... Whats your favorite sitcom! I say M*A*S*H and mork and mindy.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 5, 2009)

Fresh Prince




:V


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

The Golden Girls.


I MISS YOU BEA


----------



## pheonix (Sep 5, 2009)

Seinfeld
Becker
M*A*S*H
Just Shoot Me


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 5, 2009)

Frasier, 
M*A*S*H*
Two and a Half Men,
The Big Bang Theory,
How I Met Your Mother,
Days of Our Lives


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

Fresh prince is cool. Home improvement?


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 5, 2009)

Seinfeld, Fresh Prince, Home Improvement, The Nanny (WHAT, I giggle sometimes at it..).

Mostly Seinfeld <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

I LIKED NEWS RADIO


ANDY DICK IS A DICK THOUGH


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> ... The Nanny (WHAT, I giggle sometimes at it..).



it's the damn innuendoes.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 5, 2009)

Frasier
Becker
Married... With Children 
Just Shoot Me
3rd Rock from the Sun
Get a Life


----------



## Bandy (Sep 5, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Frasier
> Becker
> Married... With Children
> Just Shoot Me
> 3rd Rock from the Sun


*I miss Third Rock. *


----------



## pheonix (Sep 5, 2009)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Mostly Seinfeld <3



You're my best friend. <3


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 5, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I miss Third Rock. *



Yeah, TV Land showed it a lot every day a few months ago, but now they don't play it at all.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 5, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, TV Land showed it a lot every day a few months ago, but now they don't play it at all.


*I only have 10 channels anyway. XD

I don't really watch TV anymore... But I buy shows. Third Rock is on my list. X3
*


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

What I cant believe is nick at nites replacing fresh prince.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2009)

Arrested Development.  It got the boot by Fox, (What good show didn't?), but that doesn't make it any less wonderful.  You should be able to find the episodes on Hulu to see if you like it.
"Illusions.  Tricks are what whores do for money.    [Looks at kids]  Or cocaine."


----------



## Vicious (Sep 5, 2009)

Father Ted, The IT Crowd, whatever else Graham Linehan writes.
And Newsradio. The world needs more of Dave Foley.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 5, 2009)

Seinfeld, Becker, and How I Met Your Mother are a few personal favorites.




Adelio Altomar said:


> Days of Our Lives



Haha! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Fresh Prince and Seinfeld. Mostly because I can watch an episode today and still laugh my head off at them. Even though ive watched each episode dozens of times


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2009)

Gilligans Island
Happy Days
3rd Rock from the Sun
Seinfeld
Frasier
Cheers

Everything else was pretty much trash, especially Friends AND Will and Grace.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

That 70's Show
Fresh Prince
Seinfeld
Frasier

And that's it. lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

does curb yr. enthusiasm count cause it's mostly improvised :smug:


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Sep 5, 2009)

I am liking Dexter and also i am liking Psych. both addictive one is very funny (Psych) and can kina keep you on your toes the other (Dexter) you end up rooting for him even  though he kills people.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

I was always partial to Seinfeld and Married with Children...

I miss my Al Bundy And Cosmo Kramer..


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 5, 2009)

M*A*S*H and King of Queens.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 5, 2009)

Fraiser
M*A*S*H
That 70's Show
Malcom in the Middle
Seinfeld
The Office
not many, i usually watch AS so...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

I kno it might sound weird, but whats a sitcom?


----------



## Liam (Sep 6, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I kno it might sound weird, but whats a sitcom?


Its a Situational Comedy.  
From wikipedia:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> ...
> As opposed to stand up comedy a situation comedy has a storyline and ongoing characters in, essentially, a comedic drama.
> The situation is usually that of a family, workplace, or a group of friends....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, so its pretty much evry TV show?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

My name is earl


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Night Court (Surprised nobody else has mentioned it)


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

I love Lucy
M*A*S*H
Perfect strangers (Balky was cool)
Designing Women
Golden Girls
Full house
Family matters


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 6, 2009)

None of them are funny, really. At all. But I like Fresh Prince just for nostalgic reasons.

Oh, and thank you all for not saying "Family Guy". I'm proud of you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Oh, and thank you all for not saying "Family Guy". I'm proud of you.



Only seasons 1-3 of FG were actually funny.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Family Guy is garbage for lower class masses.


 Fix'd


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Fix'd



Pretty much yeah. 

At least The Simpsons went 10 years before starting to decline in quality


----------



## Zing (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Night Court (Surprised nobody else has mentioned it)



Oh gawd... I remember that show!

...The bald guy was cute...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Only seasons 1-3 of FG were actually funny.





Eerie Silverfox said:


> ...



Fix'd. Here's a suggestion, smartass. Don't put words in people's mouths.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fix'd. Here's a suggestion, smartass. Don't put words in people's mouths.



For someone who watches Family Guy you really can't take a joke






Like ever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 6, 2009)

Malcolm in the Middle, if it counts.
A lot of these American shows are pretty much the same though: predictible and silly with annoying laugh tracks.

Like Friends, and I just recently SHOCKED a friend by revealing I don't watch it. She was all "I wonder what website made you think that?" , like I can't possibly have such an opinion on my own. ]:<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> For someone who watches Family Guy you really can't take a joke
> Like ever.



Depends on the person making the joke, and how good the joke is. He shouldn't have, and it was a lame joke.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Zing said:


> Oh gawd... I remember that show!
> 
> ...The bald guy was cute...



Bull Shannon (played by Richard Moll, who also once had a guest role on Married...With Children once, iirc))


----------



## Zing (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Bull Shannon (played by Richard Moll, who also once had a guest role on Married...With Children once, iirc))



Aaahh yes.. I miss him..


----------



## Dayken (Sep 6, 2009)

Zing said:


> I was always partial to Seinfeld and *Married with Children*...
> 
> I miss my Al Bundy And Cosmo Kramer..



*high fives*


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Pretty much yeah.
> 
> At least The Simpsons went 10 years before starting to decline in quality


 Funny you should bring up The Simpsons.
Not only is Family Guy awful it's also a rip-off.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Funny you should bring up The Simpsons.
> Not only is Family Guy awful it's also a rip-off.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2F2pLEwfRQ

Considering Family Guy is based off this, I'd say it's hard to compare it to Simpsons.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2F2pLEwfRQ
> 
> Considering Family Guy is based off this, I'd say it's hard to compare it to Simpsons.


 I can't watch videos (damn you verizon).
Anyway I'm not comparing Simpsons to what Family Guy is based after. I'm comparing The Simpsons to Family Guy.


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2009)

Scrubs. 

Sitcoms, meh. Not what they used to be. The Crosby Show, Differn't Strokes, Fresh Prince, those were good. Aside from Scrubs there aren't any good sitcoms that I like.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 6, 2009)

Scrubs is the shit!!!

But I'm still a big fan of Sienfeld myself.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 6, 2009)

i would like to add, Famliy Guy, The Simpsons, arent sitcoms.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i would like to add, Famliy Guy, The Simpsons, arent sitcoms.



Family Guy and Simpsons are animated Situation Comedies (Sitcoms). Just because they don't have live actors on-screen doesn't disqualify them as sitcoms.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Family Guy and Simpsons are animated Situation Comedies (Sitcoms). Just because they don't have live actors on-screen doesn't disqualify them as sitcoms.



okay then, i was trying to bring peace here.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh fuck, I totally forgot about Scrubs! *slaps self*


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought this said Beast sitcom.

...

<_<;


----------



## pheonix (Sep 7, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Family Guy and Simpsons are animated Situation Comedies (Sitcoms). Just because they don't have live actors on-screen doesn't disqualify them as sitcoms.



If you're using that logic then just about everything is a sitcom. 

imho FG and TS are not sitcoms. If they are then the loony tunes where a sitcom as well and they weren't. Sitcoms are 30-60 minutes long and have real people acting out situations that can actually happen. You can't launch yourself out of a catapult and have no injuries after flying a few hundred feet or try and jump a canyon on a skateboard and not die/get permanent injuries. 

tl;dr Sitcoms =/= comedy cartoons


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> If you're using that logic then just about everything is a sitcom.
> 
> imho FG and TS are not sitcoms. If they are then the loony tunes where a sitcom as well and they weren't. Sitcoms are 30-60 minutes long and have real people acting out situations that can actually happen. You can't launch yourself out of a catapult and have no injuries after flying a few hundred feet or try and jump a canyon on a skateboard and not die/get permanent injuries.
> 
> tl;dr Sitcoms =/= comedy cartoons


 "1990's
The early 1990s saw the rebirth of the animated sitcom, a trend which continues to this day. Most notable is _The Simpsons_, the longest-running sitcom in US history. Other successful sitcoms in this subgenre include _South Park_, _Futurama_, Beavis And Butt-head and _King of the Hill_."

Straight from wikipedia, my son.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh man Beavis and Butt-head OWN

and KOTH d(' . ')b


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

Flintstones was the very first prime-time animated sitcom, then the Jetsons, Simpsons, Family Guy, King of the Hill, Futurama, Capitol Critters, etc.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> "1990's
> The early 1990s saw the rebirth of the *animated sitcom*, a trend which continues to this day. Most notable is _The Simpsons_, the longest-running sitcom in US history. Other successful sitcoms in this subgenre include _South Park_, _Futurama_, Beavis And Butt-head and _King of the Hill_."
> 
> Straight from *wikipedia,* my son.



lol wikipedia. 

I said in my opinion if you read wrong. I could care less if people categorize them as sitcoms cause I don't.

Also, it says animated sitcom in that little tid bit of info and the title of this thread just says sitcom so technically "animated sitcoms" don't fit in this thread seeing as the word was left out.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol wikipedia.
> 
> I said in my opinion if you read wrong. I could care less if people categorize them as sitcoms cause I don't.
> 
> Also, it says animated sitcom in that little tid bit of info and the title of this thread just says sitcom so technically "animated sitcoms" don't fit in this thread seeing as the word was left out.



A sitcom is a sitcom, animated or not. You can't just pick and choose what is and what isn't a sitcom simply because it's animated.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> A sitcom is a sitcom, animated or not. *You can't just pick and choose what is and what isn't a sitcom simply because it's animated.*



Well I just did.

Besides, seeing as they stuck the word animated in front of sitcom makes it obvious that there's a difference between the 2 so they shouldn't even be brought up in this thread. Go make a thread about animated sitcoms so you can go there and argue about stupid shit so this thread can stop being derailed cause you seem to have a need to be right about everything.

Also, I should've listed It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia seeing as that show is made of win.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well I just did.
> 
> Besides, seeing as they stuck the word animated in front of sitcom makes it obvious that there's a difference between the 2 so they shouldn't even be brought up in this thread. Go make a thread about animated sitcoms so you can go there and argue about stupid shit so this thread can stop being derailed cause you seem to have a need to be right about everything.
> 
> Also, I should've listed It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia seeing as that show is made of win.



Family Guy and Simpsons are sitcoms, so we're not derailing the thread. I'm talking about two sitcoms, so sorry.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Family Guy and Simpsons are sitcoms, so we're not derailing the thread. I'm talking about two sitcoms, so sorry.



This is a thread about the best sitcom not about you trying to be right so yes it is being derailed. 

I can't see how people could say Two and a Half Men could even be close to the best. It's funny and all but can't compete for a place at the top.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

Always Sunny, the first couple seasons were good but I heard they been going downhill since then


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Always Sunny, the first couple seasons were good but I heard they been going downhill since then



I've only seen the first season and some of the second. (thank you on demand at my exes house. lol) I want cable tv.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This is a thread about the best sitcom not about you trying to be right so yes it is being derailed.



Uh, no, I was talking about Family Guy and Simpsons being sitcoms, not about myself. Show me where I was talking about myself, and I'll admit that I was derailing the thread. 

Now, if I had been talking about say, Star Trek or Sliders, then yes, that would have been derailment, since those aren't sitcoms.

Anyway, Family Guy, Simpsons, Night Court and Drew Carey Show are the best sitcoms.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Uh, no, I was talking about Family Guy and Simpsons being sitcoms, not about myself. Show me where I was talking about myself, and I'll admit that I was derailing the thread. *
> 
> ^ right there genius
> *
> ...



That's not the topic of the thread therefore it's derailing. but at least you actually put something on topic in your post this time.

Oh wow, can't believe I forgot about the Drew Carry Show...though it's only on one day out of the week now and it's the day I'm almost never home. It's awesomeness. I'm surprised more people don't like Becker though.  No one finds assholes like him to be funny? =o


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

The topic is "best sitcom", Family Guy and Simpsons are sitcoms, therefore, they fall into the category, whether or not you like it. As long as I'm staying on topic, I can post in here. And there's already been a Mod in here, and they agree that this is on topic.

And besides, you are not the OP, you did not create the thread, therefore, you do not get to decide for the rest of us what is and what is not a sitcom. I feel animated sitcoms are still sitcoms, and I posted them in the thread. So, if Gonebatty were to come and say "no animated sitcoms", then I'd take them to another thread. *Shrug*


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> The topic is "best sitcom", Family Guy and Simpsons are sitcoms, therefore, they fall into the category, whether or not you like it. As long as I'm staying on topic, I can post in here. And there's already been a Mod in here, and they agree that this is on topic.



You should make a thread asking if they are sitcoms or not, then it'll be on topic. You just love to argue about everything don't you? You're trying to get me to insult you like you do everyone else so you can go tell on me and get me an infraction. Sorry but I'm not gonna please you like that. Go ahead and have the last word like I know you want it. lol

OT: I vote for Seinfeld as the best seeing as over all the years it was on it never got old and always made me laugh...it still does even though I've seen every ep like 20 times. =D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 8, 2009)

almost forgot, The A-Team, it has Mr.T FOOL.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry, but you ain't worth it.

Anyway, best episodes:

Family Guy: To Live And Die In Dixie
Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror XII
Drew Carey Show: any of the April Fools episodes
Night Court: The 1983 Christmas episode (love the ending) and the "prank war" episode where Harry and the other judge try to out-do each other.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Best sitcom going right now is:  The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Best sitcom going right now is:  The Big Bang Theory.



/Thread I don't see why people haven't said this more often and much sooner! =D


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> /Thread I don't see why people haven't said this more often and much sooner! =D



Especially with this scene!  Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Especially with this scene!  Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock


----------



## CatCase (Sep 9, 2009)

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2009)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol wikipedia.
> 
> I said in my opinion if you read wrong. I could care less if people categorize them as sitcoms cause I don't.
> 
> Also, it says animated sitcom in that little tid bit of info and the title of this thread just says sitcom so technically "animated sitcoms" don't fit in this thread seeing as the word was left out.


Ahhhh... My opinion is in the majority and I will savor this.


----------

